# Flaga static-libs

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałem zrobić dzisiaj update i system zawołał o flagę static-libs. Gdzyieś tam kiedyś czytałem że lepiej nie uzywać tej flagi i nie wem teraz, czy robić update z tą flagą (przy okazji przmielenie 160 pakietów) czy może tylko pakiet co zawołał o tę flagę - libgcrypt-1.5.2 ?

----------

## SlashBeast

smialo uzywaj

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Chciałem zrobić dzisiaj update i system zawołał o flagę static-libs. Gdzyieś tam kiedyś czytałem że lepiej nie uzywać tej flagi i nie wem teraz, czy robić update z tą flagą (przy okazji przmielenie 160 pakietów) czy może tylko pakiet co zawołał o tę flagę - libgcrypt-1.5.2 ?

 

Globalnie? Bez sensu. ;)

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja mam globalnie od zawsze, i nie narzekam, choć dorobiłem się całkiem sporej liczby programów, które z flagami static i static-libs się nie kompilowały:

```
 net-misc/asterisk -static

 net-misc/rsync -static

app-admin/testdisk -static

app-antivirus/clamav -static-libs

app-arch/p7zip -static

app-arch/tar -static

app-crypt/gnupg  -static

app-crypt/pinentry  -static

app-emulation/qemu -static

dev-db/mariadb  -static

dev-db/myodbc  -static

dev-db/mysql  -static

dev-libs/apr -static-libs

dev-libs/apr-util -static-libs

dev-libs/boost  -static-libs  -test

dev-libs/fribidi -static-libs

dev-libs/libaio -static-libs

dev-libs/libtasn1 -static-libs

media-libs/t1lib  -static-libs

media-tv/me-tv -static

net-analyzer/netcat  -static 

net-analyzer/snort -static

net-analyzer/traceroute -static

net-dns/djbdns -static

net-libs/daq -static-libs

net-mail/dovecot -static-libs

net-misc/curl  -static-libs

net-misc/iputils -static

net-misc/openssh -static x509

net-misc/openvpn -static -minimal

net-misc/wget -static

sys-apps/busybox  -static

sys-apps/coreutils  -static

sys-apps/lshw  -static

sys-apps/module-init-tools -static

sys-apps/net-tools    -static

sys-apps/sed -static

sys-apps/smartmontools  -static

sys-apps/sysvinit  -static

sys-apps/texinfo -static

sys-block/partimage -static

sys-boot/grub -static

sys-devel/flex -static

sys-fs/lvm2 -static

sys-process/daemontools -static

sys-process/lsof -static

virtual/mysql  -static

www-servers/apache -static
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Ja mam globalnie od zawsze, i nie narzekam

 

Co kto lubi.

----------

